
Can Netflix please investors and still avoid the techlash? - docdeek
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2018/06/28/can-netflix-please-investors-and-still-avoid-the-techlash
======
docdeek
>> Frothy valuations are commonplace at the moment, but Netflix still stands
out. To justify its current valuation, Netflix’s gross operating profits in a
decade’s time would have to be equivalent to about half of all the profits
made by American entertainment firms this year.

It's a big ask...

